# Summer Steelhead rod for Lake Erie (PA and NY) areas



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Looking into building a Summer steelhead rod that will also double as a lightweight rod for catching rainbows in the larger Western Maryland rivers (NB of the Potomac, Youk). 

I need advice on rod length mostly. From what I read, larger (10' or longer) rods are out and 9'6" lightweight (4-8 lb test) rods are the ticket for fishing these smaller tribs. I was looking into the Lamiglas XMG 9'6" (4-8 lb test) blank. This will be used as a drift rod.

Appreciate any assistance or recommendations based on actual experience in fishing these areas for Summer steelhead,

Sandcrab


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Crab, do you want a rod thats set up to catch summer run steelhead, or a stealhead type rod for summer fishing. Summer run steelies are long,lean and mean.And get up into the teens and above in weight.Here in michigan all my steelhead rods are in the 9.5 to 10 range.Some are rated for 8 to 12 lbs that I use for throwing spoons for salmon off the piers in lake michigan.The others are 4 to 8 lb. that I use surf fishing lake michigan in the late fall for steelhead. In a smaller tighter river setting I would use the 8 to 12lb. and have a little better chance of turning one away from the snags he going to be aiming for.I throw spinners using a 7.5 ft. rod using 12lb. test in smaller rivers. The summer runs will win 8 out 10 times and break you off.Amazing how strong they are.good luck.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks Don. I will take a look at the 10'6" rods in the 8-12 lb test rating.

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Don,

Do you drift floats/jigs for Erie steelhead? I ask because it looks like the waters are so shallow. What size jigs?

Do you use braid with a long leader and flouro tippet?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Don,

Noticed that a lot of steelhead rods have a very short handle section. Why is this?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

It all depends the time of year and the water temps on how you fish them. In the fall when they come up the river the water is warmer and they are more aggressive. Its easier to get them to take a bait. I use a 7.5 ft. med loomis rod with a fast tip. I fish streams and rivers dumping into lake Michigan. I like throwing hardware, mostly spinners. I buy the parts and make my own. I surf fish lake Michigan in the fall also using spawn floating just off the bottom. I use a fish finder rig just like drum fishing. I use 9.5 foot loomis rod that can handle 4 to 12 lb line. A lot of people fish the rivers with the long steelhead rods using a method called chuck and duck. TIE A LEADER TO YOUR MAIN LINE, ABOUT 2 TO 3 FOOT.ABOUT 6 INCHES FROM YOUR KNOT TIE A DROP KNOT WITH A TAG END AROUND 6 TO 10 INCHES.ON YOUR SHORT TAG CRIMP ON THE AMOUNT OF SPLIT SHOT TO GET TO THE BOTTOM BUT WILL DRIFT WITH THE CURRENT. ON THE OTHER END TIE ON FLY, OR HOOK FOR SPAWN BAGS. Then you chuck it and duck. If the drift stops set the hook. As far as the short handles on the rods, Some of these streams are small. A steelhead is very fast. And he spends a lot of time in the air when the water temp is up. he will run up stream and down. With the short handle you can move the rod across you belly faster trying to keep up with the fish. I put a extra piece of cork or foam above the real seat and kind of move some of the handle up. Hope it helps. Spring time has more fish in the rivers, also more fisherman.Fall has better fish. And they come up during hunting season in the fall. Fewer people on the river." Baldwin bait and tackle " has really good web site and form with lots of info on rigs and such.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Don - Thanks for the insight - Sandcrab


----------



## garrysingh817 (Apr 3, 2014)

hellllooooooooo guyssssssssssss..................


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

don brinson said:


> It all depends the time of year and the water temps on how you fish them. In the fall when they come up the river the water is warmer and they are more aggressive. Its easier to get them to take a bait. I use a 7.5 ft. med loomis rod with a fast tip. I fish streams and rivers dumping into lake Michigan. I like throwing hardware, mostly spinners. I buy the parts and make my own. I surf fish lake Michigan in the fall also using spawn floating just off the bottom. I use a fish finder rig just like drum fishing. I use 9.5 foot loomis rod that can handle 4 to 12 lb line. A lot of people fish the rivers with the long steelhead rods using a method called chuck and duck. TIE A LEADER TO YOUR MAIN LINE, ABOUT 2 TO 3 FOOT.ABOUT 6 INCHES FROM YOUR KNOT TIE A DROP KNOT WITH A TAG END AROUND 6 TO 10 INCHES.ON YOUR SHORT TAG CRIMP ON THE AMOUNT OF SPLIT SHOT TO GET TO THE BOTTOM BUT WILL DRIFT WITH THE CURRENT. ON THE OTHER END TIE ON FLY, OR HOOK FOR SPAWN BAGS. Then you chuck it and duck. If the drift stops set the hook. As far as the short handles on the rods, Some of these streams are small. A steelhead is very fast. And he spends a lot of time in the air when the water temp is up. he will run up stream and down. With the short handle you can move the rod across you belly faster trying to keep up with the fish. I put a extra piece of cork or foam above the real seat and kind of move some of the handle up. Hope it helps. Spring time has more fish in the rivers, also more fisherman.Fall has better fish. And they come up during hunting season in the fall. Fewer people on the river." Baldwin bait and tackle " has really good web site and form with lots of info on rigs and such.


Don,

Thanks for all your insight. I am looking at the Lamiglas SI 9'6", 6-8 side drifting rod for my build for Erie, PA steelhead fishing. This will let me drift, float, or cast small spinners and trout magnets. I caught a bunch of Spring trout on trout magnets and this rod would greatly assist me in casting those 1/64th oz lures and floats.

I will probably go with the Michigan handle - 4" rear, reel seat, 8" front cork.

Thanks again,

Sandcrab


----------

